# String for 26.5 scale 7s in drop G



## GhostAT69 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I've seen few topics about strings, their tension etc but it doesn't work for me.
I don't want to spend a lot of money looking for ideal strings so I would like to get some knowledge from you.
Now I'm using a D'Addario set for 8s 10-74 without the thinnest string in my Jackson DKA7 but I'm looking for something thinner and most important - not wounded on 3rd string.
This set it's kind of ok on thick strings but playing on high strings seems to be nightmare.


----------



## capac (Jul 24, 2017)

Maybe get rid of the D string instead and have less tension on higher strings?


----------



## B-Lovv (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm running the D'addario NYXL 11-64 set on a 26.5 and 27 and I love them. I can tune down to G but if I was going to F it might not be ideal.


----------



## capac (Jul 24, 2017)

I wouldn't go lower than 68 for G on 26.5, 64 is kinda flubby.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 25, 2017)

I used to do drop G on my 7 and used 11-49+68, that worked pretty well, though if I could've gotten a 70 that would've been better. Maybe even a 72.

Edit: that was on a 25.5 scale, so you'll get a little more tightness/brightness from yours.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jul 25, 2017)

capac said:


> Maybe get rid of the D string instead and have less tension on higher strings?



This. Assuming you're tuned GDGCFAD, and don't want to bother with custom sets, stick with the 10-74 8 string set and throw out the 64. That's what I do, and though I could use a bit more tension on the low G and a bit less on the low D, it's totally usable. Using a 64 for the lower D string would be fucking absurd on a short scale guitar, let alone a 26.5".


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 25, 2017)

^100% this. 

I recently did a full setup on a friend's Schecter PT-7 (26.5" scale) and used a 10-74 8 string set without the 64. The result was a very comfortable tension overall, a bit lighter on the treble and 7th strings, but nothing drastic enough to affect playability. Sorta like a 9-46 set in standard tuning. In fact, it's almost spot-on with what I would use in an ideal situation for that tuning and scale length.


----------



## GhostAT69 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for all od the replies!
I've ordered a set of 11-56 +72.
I'll let you all know how they works in a few days


----------



## GhostAT69 (Aug 1, 2017)

I've played few hours with that strings already and I'am pretty happy about them. 
Not to tight on trebles and still sounds massive on lows


----------



## Wolfos (Sep 8, 2017)

capac said:


> I wouldn't go lower than 68 for G on 26.5, 64 is kinda flubby.



I actually own a DKA7 and have it tuned to dropped G# (Erra tuning) and I had a pack of Ernie ball skinnies lying around 10-56 and they actually do a pretty good job surprisingly. 

That being said, after these go I'll swap to NYXL 11-64 and recommend them to everyone!


----------



## thebrokeguitarist (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm rocking the NYXL 11-64 on my JS-22 in Drop Ab. Sometimes I tune down to Drop G for Whitechapel stuff or 6 string D standard. For me, they're perfect. But then again I don't pick very hard except when purposefully trying to get that choppy, percussive, palm-muted sound.

Now if I could just figure out the fret-buzz issue that I have on the .64 above the 12th fret. I've tried setting it up a little differently every Sunday for the past month. Might need a fret leveling.


----------

